# Bali Indonesia - Island of the Gods



## Mantadude (Oct 21, 2016)

Hello everyone,

I wanted to share my most recent short film. This time focusing on the magical world of Bali Indonesia. This film was one of the lucky 10 minute films accepted into the San Diego Undersea Film Exhibition. It's got a good variety of dialogue, aerial shots, and of course underwater, macro and wide angle.

Curious to hear what your feedback is. Any constructive criticism is always appreciated.
Enjoy!

Dustin

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=olydfi1BQQc


----------



## Mantadude (Oct 21, 2016)

Forgot to mention, this was filmed with the canon 5d Mark II, 100mm macro, 16-35mm, and 70-200mm. Aerial was a dji inspire.


----------



## cantgetagrip (Oct 21, 2016)

Wonderful video
Has made me want to go back to Bali hopefully I will not get dynamited while diving in Menjangang next time.


----------



## lion rock (Oct 21, 2016)

WOW! Breadthtaking!
-r


----------



## eml58 (Oct 21, 2016)

Hi Dusting, another wonderful video.

I was going to suggest you get up to Rajah Ampat, but looking through your videos seems you may have made it to that area, in my view The Dive Spot of the Gods.

I lived in Indonesia for 25 Years, 10 of those Years after i sold my Business, wonderful Country, Lovely People, and some of the best diving in the World, but difficult ar times to travel around.

I still own 50% of two Phinisi Schooner Dive Boats, but now I'm living back in Aus I don't get so much time on them anymore, keep up the video work, enjoy them very much.


----------



## Mantadude (Oct 24, 2016)

cantgetagrip said:


> Wonderful video
> Has made me want to go back to Bali hopefully I will not get dynamited while diving in Menjangang next time.



I want to go back already too. Is dynamiting still a problem there? I haven't heard that it was still an issue.


----------



## cantgetagrip (Oct 24, 2016)

Sorry should have said this was about 9 or 10 years ago
I have heard a diver recall before so in my ignorance assumed it was that but our guide explained it to us after the dive.
I can't put my finger on it but there is something about Bali that makes it one of my favourite destinations, really must go back (for the 4th time) but it is so far from the UK


----------



## eml58 (Oct 24, 2016)

Mantadude said:



> cantgetagrip said:
> 
> 
> > Wonderful video
> ...



Yes, it's still an issue in particular areas.

Komodo National Park in particular, but other areas as well.

One of the few areas that seems to have absolute control is the Raja Ampat area, they employ the local fisherman as Rangers and Dive Guides, The Locals work in all the Islands based Hotel Industry, seems to have been working.

Komodo had it under control some Years back, but the last 10 Years has seen that Control slipping (I understand most of the Overseas Funding to maintain the presence of Rangers etc is no longer available), I was diving the area from a Dive Boat last Year and the Locals came over and advised us to get out of the water, 30 minutes later they blew the area.

Unfortunately when you have People trying their best to survive, Poisoning the reef, or if they have access to materials, blowing the reef, will continue to happen, it's Sad but Indonesia is such a vast Island Archipelago, extremely difficult to Police. And todays needs for many far out way the benefits to future generations.


----------



## Mantadude (Oct 26, 2016)

lion rock said:


> WOW! Breadthtaking!
> -r



Thank you!


----------



## Mantadude (Oct 26, 2016)

eml58 said:


> Hi Dusting, another wonderful video.
> 
> I was going to suggest you get up to Rajah Ampat, but looking through your videos seems you may have made it to that area, in my view The Dive Spot of the Gods.
> 
> ...



Thank you. I haven't been to Raja, but it is on my list.


----------



## Natalie777 (Nov 6, 2017)

WOW! This is an amazing place! I like travelling, but I haven't been to Bali yet. Thanks for the great video!


----------



## Morten Berg (Nov 9, 2017)

You certainly made this video enjoyable to watch Dustin. What an incredible underwater world You have captured


----------



## Mantadude (Nov 10, 2017)

Morten Berg said:


> You certainly made this video enjoyable to watch Dustin. What an incredible underwater world You have captured



Thank you! Glad you liked it Morten!


----------

